# Gmail: don et recherche d' invitation



## p4bl0 (12 Juillet 2004)

si quelqun a des invitation pour Gmail, pourait il m'en envoyer une (truk2oof[at]yahoo.fr)
merci d'avance...

si j'ai une invit', je distriburai les miennes (que j'aurais forcement au bout d'un certain temps après m'etre inscrit) sur ce forum


merci


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Juillet 2004)

J'en ai pô


----------



## guytantakul (12 Juillet 2004)

pff, j'ai même pas eu mail


----------



## Caribou (12 Juillet 2004)

J'aimerai bien en avoir une  :rose:


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'attends que mondiamoquette m'en envoie une mais je suis sûr qu'il a déjà oublié alors je le réécris ici


----------



## supermoquette (13 Juillet 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'attends que mondiamoquette m'en envoie une mais je suis sûr qu'il a déjà oublié alors je le réécris ici



Non non, j'ai pas oublié, amsi je n'ai reçu qu'une invite depuis que j'y suis. Très bien d'ailleurs ce service  :love:


----------



## turnover (13 Juillet 2004)

Il ne m'en reste qu'une mais dès que j'en reçoit d'autres je vous les vends bien volontiers  ça fera que la quinzième que je donne  Combien c'est qu'on a dit ? un iBook ? Ah ok j'aurai pris un PowerBook mais ça va quand même


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juillet 2004)

P'tite tournée de fin d'aprem :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Juillet 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> P'tite tournée de fin d'aprem :love:



oups me suis trompé de thread 

Un p'tit coud'boule ne fait pas de mal même ici  :love:


----------



## turnover (14 Juillet 2004)

Tentative de corruption !!! ça va te couter cher ça mon gars     
Allez va t'es le premier dans ma liste quand j'en recevrai de nouvelles


----------



## p4bl0 (14 Juillet 2004)

ok ben si vous en avez je sui preneur mwa en echange c'est celui ki me donnera une invitation ben il me dira ou iront les miennes (comme si elle était a lui) merci davance   

je rappelle mon mail : truk2oof[at]yahoo.fr (evidemment le  [at] doit etre un @ mais c pour les bots des spammeurs o k ou.)


----------



## benjamin (15 Juillet 2004)

turnover a dit:
			
		

> Tentative de corruption !!! ça va te couter cher ça mon gars
> Allez va t'es le premier dans ma liste quand j'en recevrai de nouvelles



N'oublie pas que je suis admin :love:   :rateau:


----------



## turnover (15 Juillet 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas que je suis admin :love:   :rateau:


Chantage !! c'est du propre     :rateau: 
Bon dès que je reçois de nouvelles invitations, je vous en fait part


----------



## chagregel (16 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'en ai....    :rateau:


----------



## Dark Templar (16 Juillet 2004)

un coup de boule par semaine pendant 2 mois si tu me l'envoie :love:


----------



## chagregel (16 Juillet 2004)

A négocier  :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (16 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en ai....    :rateau:





			
				truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'en voudrait....    :rateau:



truk2oof[at]yahoo.fr

sssvvvvvvpppppppppppppp :rose:


----------



## benjamin (16 Juillet 2004)

Sérieusement, je n'ai jamais essayé d'en avoir. J'ai pas mal d'amis ou de collègues qui en ont, mais pourquoi pas


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> A négocier  :rateau:



Tiens prends ça :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juillet 2004)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> si quelqun a des invitation pour Gmail, pourait il m'en envoyer une (truk2oof[at]yahoo.fr)
> merci d'avance...
> 
> si j'ai une invit', je distriburai les miennes (que j'aurais forcement au bout d'un certain temps après m'etre inscrit) sur ce forum
> ...



tu peux tenter ta chance ici


----------



## JackSim (24 Août 2004)

J'ai 3 invitations à distribuer. Les 3 permiers à me le demander par message privé en recevront une. N'oubliez pas de préciser votre adresse e-mail actuelle.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

Parti


----------



## _m_apman (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Parti


 Oui, mp parti aussi !


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Août 2004)

Je veux bien aussi :love:


----------



## JackSim (24 Août 2004)

Y'a plus !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2004)

Oui j'en ai reçu une seule depuis mon inscription  :mouais:


----------



## maousse (24 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je veux bien aussi :love:


hé, mais t'as déjà été servi !    :rateau:


----------



## JackSim (24 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui j'en ai reçu une seule depuis mon inscription  :mouais:



Je n'ai pas énormément utilisé mon compte, mais il y a quelques jours j'ai eu 2 invites, puis aujourd'hui 4 supplémentaires.

Ça doit être un peu aléatoire...


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Août 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> hé, mais t'as déjà été servi !    :rateau:



bah non, je n'avais pas reçu de confirmation  :hein: 
mais bon, maintenant c'est fait  :love:


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Août 2004)

Merci Simon


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Parti



Après les remerciements par mp les remerciements publics  Merci beaucoup


----------



## maousse (26 Août 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> bah non, je n'avais pas reçu de confirmation  :hein:


mes confuses, je croyais que c'était le cas, mais après relecture du thread, même pas  

Sinon, j'ai deux invitations qui trainent, elles m'énervent en rouge, qui en veut ?


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2004)

mwa g encore 4 invit que g reçu ce matin envoyé moi un mp avec :
 -pseudo
 -mail


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Août 2004)

3 invites par ici aussi 
envoyez moi votre mail par MP


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Août 2004)

Hier tout est parti, encore 4 invites aujourd'hui    
Envoyez moi votre e-mail par MP si ça vous intéresse


----------



## JackSim (27 Août 2004)

Et paf encore 6 à distribuer. Des amateurs ?

[mise à jour 30.8.04 17h45 : il en reste 4]


----------



## Foguenne (27 Août 2004)

Je viens de recevoir une invit. Je comprend enfin de quoi parle ce thread.


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Août 2004)

d'autres amateurs ?


----------



## JackSim (30 Août 2004)

Plus personne ?


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Août 2004)

ya plus personne qui veut des invit' ... 
  j'en ai encore 4 si vous en voulez ben suffit de m'envoyer par MP votre prénom, votre nom, et votre e-mail.

  sinon je vais les distribuer ailleur que sur MacG


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2004)

T'as qu'à les vendre sur Ebay, on sait jamais


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Août 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Le gâteau ahurissant d'internet fait saliver tous les appétits commerciaux, bien entendu, mais aussi d'autres moins visibles et plus dangereux.
> Sans tomber dans la paranoïa total et de bon ton genre _Echelon_, la vertigineuse base de données polymorphe et mouvante du Grand Rézo est propre a faire délirer toutes les volontés de pouvoirs de la planète.
> Un ami consciencieux avait il y a quelques mois ouvert des boitamels un peu partout, et d'un serveur _"propre"_ s'était envoyé des messages contenant des mots _"sensibles"_ pour savoir s'il y avait de la censure automatique par des filtres paramétrés.
> Seule sa boite Yahoo avait livré le message.
> J'ai donc choisi des hotmails chez Yahoo.



Apparemment c'est déjà possible et déjà fait Roberto (voir la L.E.N. votée le 8 janvier 2004)  À nous d'utiliser ces boîtes avec les précautions d'usages


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2004)

Cryptez vos mails et utilisez gmail juste pour le spam


----------



## xou (30 Août 2004)

Une FAQ interessante (en anglais) sur les dérives de GMail...

Ca donne pas envie n'en prendre une, ni d'écrire à une adresse Gmail...

http://www.epic.org/privacy/gmail/faq.html#1


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2004)

Ha bah tiens, je viens de voir que je pouvais inviter 8 personnes, ils auraient pu prévenir


----------



## netgui (31 Août 2004)

Bon j'ai une invit...je la donne au plus gros coup de bouleur )))))


ahh je suis vénal...


----------



## _m_apman (1 Septembre 2004)

Pareil : je viens de m'appercevoir que je peux inviter 5 personnes...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

putain je suis le seul trou du cul a avoir recu qu'une invite. je vais pendre quelqu'un là


----------



## benjamin (1 Septembre 2004)

J'en veux bien une


----------



## _m_apman (1 Septembre 2004)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'en veux bien une


 Tu m'envoies ton e-mail par mp ?
_ça vaut aussi pour les 4 autres ! _


----------



## semac (1 Septembre 2004)

pourquoi moi j'ai rien eu !!







marre... toujours les mêmes !


----------



## JackSim (1 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> putain je suis le seul trou du cul a avoir recu qu'une invite. je vais pendre quelqu'un là



Et c'est à moi que tu l'as donnée. Je suis zému


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2004)

JackSim a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est à moi que tu l'as donnée. Je suis zému



Oui c'est justement toi que je comptais pendre  

Merde c'est un admin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

2 invitations à donner


----------



## JackSim (1 Septembre 2004)

On dirait que l'offre a maintenant dépassé la demande


----------



## _m_apman (1 Septembre 2004)

J'en ai bien l'impression aussi. 
J'ai accepté une invit pour me faire une idée du service. L'interface est pas mal, ergonomique et tout.

Mais, je trouve dommage que l'on puisse pas y accéder en imap (ou en pop) car je préfére (de loin) utiliser Mail quand je suis chez moi (le webmail, quand j'y suis pas)... Bien entendu, le service étant basé sur la pub "ciblée", il doit forcément passé par leur interface. Dans ce conditions, ce sera sans moi !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2004)

JackSim a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que l'offre a maintenant dépassé la demande



On dirait bien effectivement


----------



## netgui (1 Septembre 2004)

heuuu surtout qu'un webmail de 1Go y'a pas vraiment d'interet de l'avoir en pop ou imap pour importer tes messages sur ton disque dur non? SInon hotmail à 2 Mo c'est suffisant.

;-)


----------



## _m_apman (1 Septembre 2004)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> heuuu surtout qu'un webmail de 1Go y'a pas vraiment d'interet de l'avoir en pop ou imap pour importer tes messages sur ton disque dur non? SInon hotmail à 2 Mo c'est suffisant.
> 
> ;-)


Oui, tu as raison : ça ferait beaucoup ! :rose:
Par contre Hotmail et 2 Mo : là c'est trop ! 

Je garde mes 10 mégas et mon imap !


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Septembre 2004)

il est claire que l'offre à largement dépassé la demande (faudrait convertire les invit' Gmail en iPodMini  :rateau: )
Quand, il y a 3 mois (je l'ai eut il y a selement 3 semaine), je chercher une invit', je n'en trouver nulepart et maintenant personne ne veut de mes invit' et j'en ai de plus en plus (5 à l'heure actuel, j'en ait reçu 11 en tout)
bon si quelqun en veut envoyez moi un mail avec prénom, nom, et adresse email.
sinon je les jette...


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Septembre 2004)

Sinon on se décide pour envoyer toutes nos invits à la même personne


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Septembre 2004)

a qui ???


----------



## yaotzin83 (3 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde !
J'ai suivi par hasard votre discussion, et visiblement le poids de vos invitations Gmail est écrasant .... je vous propose de vous soulager un peu  , en allégant votre fardeau .... 


________________________________________________________________________
Un automobiliste se fait arrêter sur une autoroute pour excès de vitesse. Coup de chance, le flic lui propose le marché suivant : "Il est presque 5 heures, racontez moi une bonne blague et chacun rentre chez soi."
L'automobiliste réfléchit très fort : " Quand je vous ait vu dans on rétro, j'ai accéléré parce que je pensais que vous veniez me rapporter ma femme, je venais de l'abondonner sur une aire d'autoroute ...."
_________________________________________________________________________

lolo


----------



## maousse (4 Septembre 2004)

il faut ton email, banane !  

(en privé à quelqu'un qui l'a proposé, sinon en public si ça ne te gêne pas  )


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Septembre 2004)

Yaotzin83 il me faut ton mail si tu veux que je puisse t'envoyer l'invitation. Une fois celle-ci reçue et ton inscription faite, tu reçois l'adresse Gmail de la personne qui t'a invitée dans ta confirmation d'inscription.


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Hello a tous, il me reste 4 invitations Gmail a offrir !
Avis aux plus rapides


----------



## Benji (29 Septembre 2004)

hello, merci pour ta proposition, j attends un message


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Il me faut un eMail valide pour te l'envoyer


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2004)

Un air de déjà bu


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

oui je sais ya d'autres fils pour gmail mais les post partient en live. la au moin on a un post, pas de sujet a cote !


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais ya d'autres fils pour gmail mais les post partient en live. la au moin on a un post, pas de sujet a cote !



 c'est toi qui le dit


----------



## Benji (29 Septembre 2004)

merci )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais ya d'autres fils pour gmail mais les post partient en live. la au moin on a un post, pas de sujet a cote !



 :mouais:  Erreur, on a un sujet pour Gmail, pas 40 

J'ai donc fusionné les 2 sujets.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai donc fusionné les 2 sujets.



Dis donc t'arrive à en faire des jolis trucs avec tes p'tits doigts   


Il me reste plus qu'une invite pour l'instant


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

au risque de passer pour un navet, qu'est ce qu'une invitation Gmail ? :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (29 Septembre 2004)

c'est une boite gay a Paris le "Gmail"


----------



## sylko (29 Septembre 2004)

Pour des comptes GMail à gogo!


----------



## semac (29 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> c'est une boite gay a Paris le "Gmail"




Huuumm comment dire... c'est après gay ou Paris qu'il faut rire pour être de bon ton ??  :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc t'arrive à en faire des jolis trucs avec tes p'tits doigts
> 
> 
> Il me reste plus qu'une invite pour l'instant


 14 :modo:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Septembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc t'arrive à en faire des jolis trucs avec tes p'tits doigts



Alors imagine avec les tiens


----------



## Balooners (5 Octobre 2004)

Aller il m'en reste 3 qui n'en veut ??? :mouais:


----------



## turnover (5 Octobre 2004)

Je suis l'admin du serveur gmail ... Qui en veut ?


----------



## kara (11 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'en veut une s'il vous plait, j'aimerais vraiment bien le tester!
Aller s'il vous plait!

voici mon mail:

kara_2000@hotmail.com

Alors yorai t'il une petite ame charritable a qui il resterait une petite invitation!

en tout cas merci d'avance!


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2004)

J'ai enfin reçu des invitations, soit 6, ceux qui en veulent me donnent leur coordonnées par MP uniquement svp


----------



## Bassman (12 Octobre 2004)

non merci


----------



## GlobalCut (12 Octobre 2004)

Je savais déjà :/


----------



## krigepouh (14 Octobre 2004)

J'ai 4 invit' GMail, si çà intéresse du people il suffit de m'envoyer un courriel et zou c'est donné !


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 4 invit' GMail, si çà intéresse du people il suffit de m'envoyer un courriel et zou c'est donné !



Pareil


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil



3 invits chez moi


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 3 invits chez moi


Que 3 ? et tu oses poster ici ????


----------



## MrStone (29 Octobre 2004)

Ha le petit joueur     :love:
J'en ai 6 à donner à kin'enveut... MP uniquement siouplé.


----------



## Paul (30 Octobre 2004)

salut ;

Ben si il en reste je suis super interessé !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## nato kino (30 Octobre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ha le petit joueur     :love:
> J'en ai 6 à donner à kin'enveut... MP uniquement siouplé.



Merci bien MsStone.  :style:


----------



## G3ck0 (30 Octobre 2004)

Perso ca m'interesse bien ce truc 
Marre, mais vraiement de msn 

Vivement un autre trc un peu mieux


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Octobre 2004)

Mouarf ! ça existe encore les gens chez hotmail ? 
Étant donné la gravité de ton cas je t'envoie une invit' tout de suite, en supposant que ton adresse mail soit ton login messenger.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Octobre 2004)

C'est vrai qu'ils abusent chez hotmail 
9a fait plus de trois mois qu'ils prédisent une BAL à 250 Mo
Merci G-mail de ta BAL qui fait 1 Go depuis plus longtemps


----------



## G3ck0 (31 Octobre 2004)

Ca y est je suis passé ce matin sur Gmail 

Enfin un peu de changement 
Merci a DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD 
(et aussi aux autes qui ont eut tres peur de moi et qui m'ont envoyé une invit  )

Et me voila sur Google


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (6 Novembre 2004)

Encore 6 de mieux


----------



## Dedalus (6 Novembre 2004)

Bah moi je veux bien, car suis pas du tout sûr de renouveler mon .mac
j'envoie un pm.


----------



## Einbert (15 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi je veux bien, car suis pas du tout sûr de renouveler mon .mac
> j'envoie un pm.



Idem pour moi  .


----------



## geoffrey (15 Novembre 2004)

question qui a deja du etre posee, c'est quoi Gmail ??


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

Un compte email gratuit, avec un espace de stockage de 1 Go.

 plus d'infos ici


----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> question qui a deja du etre posee, c'est quoi Gmail ??



Le service Mail de Google, dont tout le monde parle. 

Les news consacrées à GMail dans l'actu MacGé


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Novembre 2004)

skylo


----------



## sylko (15 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> skylo



Damned. Grillé pour 2 dixièmes de secondes.


----------



## geoffrey (16 Novembre 2004)

1 Go :mouais: c'est po enorme... yahoo le fait aussi, non ?

 surtout quand on peut en avoir 100... gratuitement aussi 

 des infos : ici

 le site a proprement parle : la


----------



## Blogiver (20 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une invit pour moi siou-plé ?

 Vu que Hotmail refuse obstinément de passer mon compte a 250 mo, je commence à désespérer. Snif.


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Novembre 2004)

No problemo, regarde tes MP


----------



## woulf (21 Novembre 2004)

Ma foi, si quelqu'un a une invit' qui traîne, je suis preneur 
Merci d'avance


----------



## dude (21 Novembre 2004)

no problemo


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Tiens moi aussi j'aimerais bien, histoire de frimer avec mes collègues...

Je suis sur que quelqu'un de bien intentionné va souscrire à ma demande...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (21 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tiens moi aussi j'aimerais bien, histoire de frimer avec mes collègues...
> 
> Je suis sur que quelqu'un de bien intentionné va souscrire à ma demande...



c'est parti sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Novembre 2004)

Il vous en remercie.


----------



## HCl (29 Novembre 2004)

Avis à la population, j'ai 6 invit's à refiler


----------



## kisco (29 Novembre 2004)

ah ben bien volontiers, HCl !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

j'ai encore des carton d'invit   

prevenez par mp si vous en voulez


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Pareil, j'arrive plus à m'en débarrasser


----------



## jpmiss (13 Décembre 2004)

j'ai 2 invits en rab.
Donner email par MP


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2004)

pareil, mais c'est cool ça gère le pop mainant


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2004)

toujours autant ici


----------



## supermoquette (14 Décembre 2004)

et si on les vendait sur eBay ?


----------



## GlobalCut (14 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et si on les vendait sur eBay ?



Qui serait assez stupide pour acheter un truc gratuit ? :mouais:


----------



## MrStone (14 Décembre 2004)

Il ne faut pas présumer de ce genre de choses...  surtout qu'il m'en reste trois... 



Yyyyyy sont beaux y sont frais mes Gmails !!! Des Gmails bien fraichés du matin pêchés !!Dix euros les trois, dépêêêêchons, y'en aura pas pour tout le monde !!!! :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Qui serait assez stupide pour acheter un truc gratuit ? :mouais:



bassou?  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (23 Décembre 2004)

Je sais pas ce qu'elles bricollent pendant que j'ai le dos tourné ces invit' mais j'en ai encore 6 a distribuer! 
 C'est pourtant pas encore le printemps!


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Décembre 2004)

Pfff encore 4 :sleep:

J'en fait quoi ?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (23 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pfff encore 4 :sleep:
> 
> J'en fait quoi ?



c'est noel , t'as pas de la famille?


----------



## hegemonikon (23 Décembre 2004)

J'en ai 6 aussi pour ceux qui veulent, un petit courriel et zou !


----------



## flotow (24 Décembre 2004)

J'en aurai dans 2 semaines parrait il!


----------



## fletchernic (24 Décembre 2004)

Salut à tous

 resterait-il une invit pour moi ?

fletchernic31@hotmail.com


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

fletchernic a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous
> 
> resterait-il une invit pour moi ?
> 
> fletchernic31@hotmail.com


 Voila c'est fait 

 PS: evite de laisser ton email en clair sur un forum si tu veux evité de te faire pourrir de spam


----------



## geoffrey (24 Décembre 2004)

Au fait, ca change quoi d'avoir une invit ? Et ca permet a celui qui donne l'invit de profiter de quelquechose ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ca change quoi d'avoir une invit ? Et ca permet a celui qui donne l'invit de profiter de quelquechose ?


 Non mais il me semble que pour l'instant c'est le seul moyen de créer un compte gmail


----------



## Balooners (24 Décembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, ca change quoi d'avoir une invit ? Et ca permet a celui qui donne l'invit de profiter de quelquechose ?


 Ben non rien ,mais c'est noël !!! 


 Moi il m'en reste 5 pour ceux qui veulent. Mailtenant, on peut relever son courrier en compte Pop donc avec un logiciel externe.


----------



## geoffrey (24 Décembre 2004)

Moi je veux bien une invit pour me faire une adresse "pourriel"


----------



## p4bl0 (24 Décembre 2004)

J'en ai reçu 3 donc j'ai 6 invit' pour qui les veut !


----------



## kisco (24 Décembre 2004)

J'ai quelques invitations à donner ! 

envoyez-moi un message personnel pour que je vous les donne


----------



## VKTH (24 Décembre 2004)

Ca y est ! Activated !

Dommage qu'on ne s'en sert que pour stocker des mails !

Merci à darkelphe !


----------



## jpmiss (24 Décembre 2004)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Moi je veux bien une invit pour me faire une adresse "pourriel"


 Envoie moi un MP avec ton e-mail


----------



## supermoquette (24 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Envoie moi un MP avec ton e-mail


ah non ! a mois le MP !


----------



## Jc Milhet (25 Décembre 2004)

salut a tous,vu qu' aujourd'hui c'est noël,je me suis dis que peut etre quelqu'un aurait l'amabilite de m'envoyer une invit Gmail car mon compte .mac arrive à expiration et je compte pas le reconduire.
au cas ou,merci les gars.
mon adresse: stook2@wanadoo.fr

joyeux noël.


----------



## bibyfok (26 Décembre 2004)

J'ai 10 invites gmail, cadeau de noel !
Pour les avoirs : bibyfok@gmail.com
Envoyez un petit mail, premiers arrivés, premiers servis


----------



## Lupin sansei (26 Décembre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 10 invites gmail, cadeau de noel !
> Pour les avoirs : bibyfok@gmail.com
> Envoyez un petit mail, premiers arrivés, premiers servis


 ayé!!!! j'ai envoyé mon petit messaaaaage!


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2004)

puuuutaaaiiiiiiiiin j'arrive enfin à m'en débarrasser et vlan ils m'en recolle 9


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> puuuutaaaiiiiiiiiin j'arrive enfin à m'en débarrasser et vlan ils m'en recolle 9



Tout le monde croule sous les invitations, il serais temps que gmail enleve le betaflag


----------



## yul (27 Décembre 2004)

Salut
J'ai quelques invitations Gmail à écouler, contactez moi et je vous en enverrais...


----------



## iota (27 Décembre 2004)

Salut.

 Il me reste 4 invitations sur GMAIL.
 Envoyez-moi un message privé avec une adresse mail (où je peux envoyer l'invitation) si vous êtes intéréssé.

 @+
 iota


----------



## darkelphe (30 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour

Juste une petite remarque a propos de ceux qui ont bmloquer mon topic dans la rubrique internet sur Gmail. Il me semble que j'ai ouvert ce sujet gracieusement dans le but de donner des adresses Gmail. Il n'y a aucune effraction et je ne comprend pas pourquooi le sujet a été clos. Il etait en double peut etre mais il me semble sans vouloir vous offensez que le sujet etait placer plus judicieusement dans la rubrique internet que dans le bar MacG.
Après avoir eu plusieurs sujet supprimer, snas raison (la moindre des choses serait de prévunir par mail avec un motif de suppretion) par exemple pour un sujet qui m'avait pris une heure de travail et dont le but etait d'aider a un achat, (croyez moi je ne suis pas pret de le reposeter) j'ai vu ce sujet suprimer snas raison.

Alors je ne voit pas pourquoi il y aurait un problème si il y a 2 sujet simmilaire dans u forum dans 2 rubriques differantes sachant que ce ne sont pas les meme personnes qui les frequente.

Si les moderateurs jugents ce message d'insolent, ils peuvent le supprimer, ou me supprimer mon compte. J'en ai que faire. Mais si ils suppriment ce message, ce sera de la sencure et donc un refut de voir la verité. Je fait juste un constat et je n'ai employer en aucun cas des termes grossier et je n'ai injurier personne. j'ai juste contater certain fait qui m'exaspèrent. 

J'epère que quelqu'un pourra m'expliquer la raison des fait que je vient de citer.

Sur ce Aurevoir


PS : je poste aussi ce message sur la rubrique sur laquelle j'ai poster mon topic qui a été verroullé pour que les utilisateurs de ce topic compriennent la raison d'un double de sujet.

Bonne année


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

darkelphe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Juste une petite remarque a propos de ceux qui ont bmloquer mon topic dans la rubrique internet sur Gmail. Il me semble que j'ai ouvert ce sujet gracieusement dans le but de donner des adresses Gmail. Il n'y a aucune effraction et je ne comprend pas pourquooi le sujet a été clos. Il etait en double peut etre mais il me semble sans vouloir vous offensez que le sujet etait placer plus judicieusement dans la rubrique internet que dans le bar MacG.
> Après avoir eu plusieurs sujet supprimer, snas raison (la moindre des choses serait de prévunir par mail avec un motif de suppretion) par exemple pour un sujet qui m'avait pris une heure de travail et dont le but etait d'aider a un achat, (croyez moi je ne suis pas pret de le reposeter) j'ai vu ce sujet suprimer snas raison.
> ...



y a rien d'insolent, il est fermé car double : après, si tu fais une recherche c'est embêtant de trouver moulte thread sur un sujet, et comme celui  ci est vieux (comme amok) il vaut mieux regrouper l'info. d'ailleurs si tu veux une adresse gmail j'en ai plein 

soit content tu as fais travailler ces flemmard de modos, bien fait pour eux. 

et ne les estime pas trop, hier soir un modo m'a proposé une bière 3 dl, ça c'est de l'insulte.


----------



## darkelphe (30 Décembre 2004)

Salut

Le pb c'est que je ne demandais pas de Gmail mais que je les donnais. C'est très different. il vaut mieux avoir plus d'offre que de demande. Mais je suis content que tu me comprenne !

@+


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

darkelphe a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Le pb c'est que je ne demandais pas de Gmail mais que je les donnais. C'est très different. il vaut mieux avoir plus d'offre que de demande. Mais je suis content que tu me comprenne !
> 
> @+



ah nan moi je comprend rien 

bon qui veut mes 9 invitations ?


----------



## darkelphe (30 Décembre 2004)

Ce que je veux dire c'est que j'ai ouvert un topic pour donner mes invits. Pas pour en recevoir.

mais tan pis, j'ai trouver d'autre forum...

@+


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

darkelphe a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je veux dire c'est que j'ai ouvert un topic pour donner mes invits. Pas pour en recevoir.


 Ca tombe bien: le titre ce ce topic est "*Gmail: don et recherche d' invitation" 
*


----------



## darkelphe (30 Décembre 2004)

Mais je ne parle pas de ce sujet mais de celui que j'ai creer sur la rubriquer "internet" don ce ne sont pas les meme personnes qui consultent ces rubriques.


----------



## jpmiss (30 Décembre 2004)

darkelphe a dit:
			
		

> Mais je ne parle pas de ce sujet mais de celui que j'ai creer sur la rubriquer "internet" don ce ne sont pas les meme personnes qui consultent ces rubriques.


 Ben oui mais maintenant toutes les personnes intéréssées par le sujet se retrouvent au meme endroit, c'est a dire ici. C'est si compliqué que ca a comprendre?


----------



## darkelphe (30 Décembre 2004)

dsl mais je ne comprend pas vraiment : et les nouveaux membres? Et ceux qui n'aviaent pas l'intention d'ouvrir un Gmail parce qu'ils ne connaisaient pas, et qui découvrent pas hazard un sujet dessus. Il ont plus de chance si il existe 2 topic dans 2 rubriques differentes


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

darkelphe a dit:
			
		

> dsl mais je ne comprend pas vraiment : et les nouveaux membres? Et ceux qui n'aviaent pas l'intention d'ouvrir un Gmail parce qu'ils ne connaisaient pas, et qui découvrent pas hazard un sujet dessus. Il ont plus de chance si il existe 2 topic dans 2 rubriques differentes


 Oui c'est vrai, et pour optimiser encore les chances on devrait créer un topic dans chaque section du forum 

 Il faut un minimum de règles pour qu'un forum vive qui doivent être respecter et appliquer sinon ce type de support de communication aurait déjà disparu.

 Je peux comprendre que ça ne fasse pas plaisir de voir un des ses messages supprimés...
 Mais bon, c'est pas un dram non plus  Passons à autre chose 

 @+
 iota


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2004)

bon arrêter de poster des conneries et acceptez mes invit'


----------



## iota (30 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bon arrêter de poster des conneries et acceptez mes invit'


Moi il m'en reste 3 à donner, garanties sans poil 

 @+
 iota


----------



## darkelphe (30 Décembre 2004)

Salut

le coup de gueule c'est que ce n'est pas la première fois que cela m'arrive. Alors au bout d'un moment c'est lassant.

En plus je ne voit pas en quoi c'est un crime d'etre généreux (dans la cas de dons d'adresses Gmai) donc je n'emploirait pas le terme Regles dans ce cas.

Et quand tu dis qu'il faudrais poster un messages dans chaque rubrique, je pense quand meme avoir poster mon message dans la rubrique adequat donc pas n'importe comment . Gmail dans la rubrique Internet est parfaitemetn placer. Et puis pourquoi cerataines personnes souhaitaient absolument la fermeture de ce topic qui ne faisait aucun mal. D'ailleurs j'ai reussit a distribuer toutes mes invits, pas comme ici comme je le constate.

Mais apparament je suis le seull a avoir cet opignon. 

sans vouloir faire de pub (he oui c'est interdit) sur le forum de PCastuces, je n'ai eu aucun problème  de suppression de messages sans motifs. A chaque fois j'ai été prevenu pas mail dans le cas éventuel d'un déplacement.

voila la raison de mon coup de gueule !


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2004)

darkelphe a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> le coup de gueule c'est que ce n'est pas la première fois que cela m'arrive. Alors au bout d'un moment c'est lassant.
> 
> ...


 t'es vraiment bouché ou tu le fais exprès?  :hein:


----------



## woulf (31 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> t'es vraiment bouché ou tu le fais exprès?  :hein:



A ton avis ? 

Ca me fait penser que j'ai des invitations à fourguer, mais je sais pas très bien où les placer  :mouais: 

Bon, d'accord, d'accord, dehors je les place


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser que j'ai des invitations à fourguer,


 Ah oui tiens, c'est vrai c'est ca le sujet de ce thread!   

 Bon ben moi j'en ai 4 a donner! Qui n'en veut?
 Elle est fraiche, elle est fraiche mon invit' Gmail!


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Décembre 2004)

pareils mais X6 :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (31 Décembre 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> t'es vraiment bouché ou tu le fais exprès?  :hein:



Bouché ? ah oui, y a sonnyboy derrière


----------



## Blogiver (3 Février 2005)

5 de plus dans la corbeille.


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

J'ai 50 invites à distribuer.......
qui k'en veut ??


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (3 Février 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> J'ai 50 invites à distribuer.......
> qui k'en veut ??



50?!  :rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Février 2005)

Ah  toi aussi 
je ne sais quoi en faire :/ Je vais essayer de les mettre à la poubelle


----------



## daffyb (3 Février 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> 50?!  :rateau:


Et oui, 50 ! :mouais: 
Moi, je m'en fous, mais si ça peut faire des heureux, ya ka demander !


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Février 2005)

je veux bien une invit' Gmail

boule verte au donneur

merci d'avance


----------



## Yakamya (3 Février 2005)

Salut a tous
J'ai recut 50 invits tout d'un coup, je ne sait pas commen. Alors si ça interesse qualqu'un contactez moi sru [COLOR="Green"]email retiré[/COLOR]

@+


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Février 2005)

Yakamya a dit:
			
		

> Salut a tous
> J'ai recut 50 invits tout d'un coup, je ne sait pas commen. Alors si ça interesse qualqu'un contactez moi sru  email retiré/email]
> 
> @+[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Blogiver (4 Février 2005)

Pfffff...., idem 50 invit' dispo.
Avis aux interessés (Mp).


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Février 2005)

Blogiver a dit:
			
		

> Pfffff...., idem 50 invit' dispo.
> Avis aux interessés (Mp).



il va bientot falloir payer pour donner des invits...
On est plus a en proposer qu'il n'y a d'utilisateurs susceptibles d'en vouloir......


----------



## supermoquette (4 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> il va bientot falloir payer pour donner des invits...
> On est plus a en proposer qu'il n'y a d'utilisateurs susceptibles d'en vouloir......


je suis en train de monter un serveur OpenBSD avec un bot qui va poster toutes se s invites. Champs d'attaque acceptés par MP.


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Février 2005)

ben voilà je recherche une invite pour moi, plus pour ma chérie, et une pour un de mes patrons (il de traine encore un compte  voilà, c'est quasimment par pitié pour lui que je demande)

contacter moi par MP ou par iChat:
renaud.moisson"chez"mac.com


----------



## etudiant69 (4 Février 2005)

désolé supermoquette, mais je ne peux pas te bouler (t'ees trop fort)

du coup, je met mon coup d'boule de côté pour plus tard


----------



## supermoquette (5 Février 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> désolé supermoquette, mais je ne peux pas te bouler (t'ees trop fort)
> 
> du coup, je met mon coup d'boule de côté pour plus tard


envoyé


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Février 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> envoyé



Ben vé! il les aura en double.....


----------



## mob (5 Février 2005)

moi j'en ai 50 a donner des invits donc laissez un message privé si ca vous interesse


----------



## Loran.geo (17 Février 2005)

s'il vous plaît, une petite invitation de rien du tout :love: 

et je vous serai *gmail*istiquement reconnaissant. Merci d'avance


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

Loran.geo a dit:
			
		

> s'il vous plaît, une petite invitation de rien du tout :love:
> 
> et je vous serai *gmail*istiquement reconnaissant. Merci d'avance


je peux même t'en envoyer 40  file moi une adresse email par MP siouplé (requis pour l'invitation)


----------



## supermoquette (17 Février 2005)

Houuuuuuuuuraaaaaaaa m'en reste plus que 49


----------



## Yakamya (17 Février 2005)

J'en ai 50  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Février 2005)

felicitation, moi, il m'en reste toujours 50.....on s'en debarrasse difficilement de ces invits.....
En plus, tout le monde en a....


----------



## mog (18 Février 2005)

Et bien voila, je me rajoute à la longue liste des donateurs. "Elles sont belles mes invitations!! Qui veut mes invitations?"


----------



## Statoon (22 Février 2005)

Bonjour, je viens d'avoir un peu plus d'une dizaine invitation gmail, que je veux bien distribuer à qui n'en veux.
M'envoyer un mail avec une adresse valide pour recevoir des invits.

Statoon.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Février 2005)

C'est bien gmail? Peut-on récupérer ses mails de cette boîte via Thunderbird par exemple?


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2005)

Y a un thread uniquement dédié aux offres de comptes Gmail, une petite recherche 

Sinon gmail accepte le POP donc oui tu peux récupérer avec n'importe quel client d'email en POP.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Février 2005)

Ok merci pour l'info  J'avais déjà un peu regardé et vu que c'était du pop, mais je voulais aussi si possible un avis personnel sur le service, mais ça je n'avais pas trouvé...

Voilà


----------



## alcahest (6 Mars 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'ai des invitations pour Gmail alors si vous êtes interessés répondez à ce post en écrivant votre mail et je vous renverrai une invitation.
A bientôt


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

c cool, merci, voici mon mail : 
c'est fait
Merci


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2005)

Déjà bu comme sujet :sleep:


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

peut etre, mais bon, ca peut servir.


----------



## alcahest (6 Mars 2005)

C'est fait !


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Mars 2005)

merci, un p'tit coud'boul vert pour toi


----------



## supermoquette (6 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu comme sujet :sleep:


une ptite prune de damas pour passer ?


----------



## GlobalCut (6 Mars 2005)

Message vBulletin

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à supermoquette.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mars 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai des invits... mais je les garde pour moi.  Les donner à des inconnus?    Ça va pas non?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai des invits... mais je les garde pour moi.  Les donner à des inconnus?    Ça va pas non?


tiens je t'en envoie 50


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mars 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tiens je t'en envoie 50



Je dois rien accepter des inconnus... surtout quand ils sont bizarres et avec une grosse moustache.


----------



## macarel (7 Mars 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je dois rien accepter des inconnus... surtout quand ils sont bizarres et avec une grosse moustache.


Je me sens visé là 
Alors, une invitation me rendrais très heureux.
Pour éviter des spams, je t'envoie mon maildans un message perso


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Mars 2005)

en parlant de Gmail, quelqu'un sait comment s'en servir comme un disque dur internet. Je sais que c'est possible sous Windows XP ou linux, mais sur Mac???


----------



## sam&mac (7 Mars 2005)

Tu peux utiliser le programme : gmailFS ... il est assez facile a trouver. ca marche tres bien, ca fait un drive de 1go disponible avec comme seule limitation des fichiers ne depassant pas 10mo.

Windows le reconnait comme un drive normal, il n'y a rien a faire.

Pour l'instant je cherche le moyen de faire cohabiter plusieurs drives gmail en meme temps, jusqu'au moment de mon switch .... ... puis ca sera une autre histoire.

Sam.


----------



## sam&mac (7 Mars 2005)

Tu peux utiliser le programme : gmailFS ... il est assez facile a trouver. ca marche tres bien, ca fait un drive de 1go disponible avec comme seule limitation des fichiers ne depassant pas 10mo.

Windows le reconnait comme un drive normal, il n'y a rien a faire.

Pour l'instant je cherche le moyen de faire cohabiter plusieurs drives gmail en meme temps, jusqu'au moment de mon switch .... ... puis ca sera une autre histoire.

Sam.


----------



## alcahest (7 Mars 2005)

macarel a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens visé là
> Alors, une invitation me rendrais très heureux.
> Pour éviter des spams, je t'envoie mon maildans un message perso


 
C'est fait ... à qui le tour il m'en reste 48 !!


----------



## macarel (8 Mars 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> C'est fait ... à qui le tour il m'en reste 48 !!


----------



## mandarina (8 Mars 2005)

Ca me ferai bien plaisir 
Je t'envoie mon mail par MP.
Merci !
Amicalement,
Tom.


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mars 2005)

j'en offre également 
(j'en ai 50 à refourguer...)


----------



## Ash (8 Mars 2005)

Salut  

Moi aussi je suis interessée. Je t'ai envoyé mon mail par MP.

Merci


----------



## p4bl0 (8 Mars 2005)

salut !

j'ai l'impression que tout le monde à 50 (moi zaussi)... et l'offre y dépasser y largement la demande...
Peut-être que ça annonce une sortie de la version non Bêta de Gmail bientôt...


----------



## alcahest (8 Mars 2005)

Ash je n'ai pas reçu ton MP !


----------



## mandarina (8 Mars 2005)

Merci !


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Mars 2005)

mandarina a dit:
			
		

> Merci !


de rien    (même pas un coup d'boul    )


----------



## Ash (9 Mars 2005)

Alcahest: en fait j'ai envoyé un MP à étudiant69!!

A yé j'ai mon invit! Merci


----------



## macarel (11 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,
pas mal du tout ce truc, ar contre, j'ai un (petit) souci. Après avoir rempli les données dans "compte mail", Mail m'a cherché les messages sur Gmail sans problèmes pendant deux jours, ensuit il n veut plus rien savoir. J'ai rerempli les données etc. mais rein à faire.
Vous n'avez pas un idée pourquoi ce "problème" est apparu?
Merci


----------



## abba zaba (11 Mars 2005)

Il paraîtrait  qu'Amok rêve d'avoir un thread de ce genre dans le forum internet. Quelqu'un pour faire un geste ?


----------



## alcahest (13 Mars 2005)

Allez ... il me reste 46 invitations gmail à écouler.
Courage on y est presque !!


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2005)

J'arrive plus à écouler, il m'ont en encore remis, me revoilà à 50


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive plus à écouler, il m'ont en encore remis, me revoilà à 50


je t'en envoie 50 tu vas voir


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (13 Mars 2005)

Les gens devraient se jeter dessus; personnellement je suis très satisfait de ce service et le recommande aussi souvent que possible


----------



## alcahest (18 Mars 2005)

Encore 44 invitations ... Un volontaire pour tester ce magnifique service de Google ?


----------



## Nicky-Rack (21 Mars 2005)

est ce que je pourrais en avoir une aussi s'il vous plait?    

Nicky


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Mars 2005)

Pas de problème, pour ça il faut juste que tu donnes ton e-mail. (Par message privé c'est mieux   )


----------



## daffyb (21 Mars 2005)

On vit une époque formidable :

Pour ouvrir une ligne téléphonique, il faut téléphoner   
Pour avoir l'internet il faut s'incrire en ligne   
Pour avoir une adresse e-mail il faut une adesse e-mail...


----------



## Nicky-Rack (22 Mars 2005)

en tout cas merci!

Nicky


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (22 Mars 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> On vit une époque formidable :
> 
> Pour ouvrir une ligne téléphonique, il faut téléphoner
> Pour avoir l'internet il faut s'incrire en ligne
> Pour avoir une adresse e-mail il faut une adesse e-mail...


  

Plus sérieusement, j'ai moi aussi des invits à donner donc si qqn est interressé, suffit de m'envoyer votre adresse mail par mp  (en même temps vu le nombre d'invits qui sont proposées ici, je suis pas *100%* certain de l'utilité de mon post mais bon...  )


----------



## alcahest (26 Mars 2005)

Encore 43 invitations au compteur ...


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2005)

fais gaffe ils vont t'en remettre 50


----------



## Yakamya (28 Mars 2005)

A ce qu'il paret Gmail passe en service publique le 1er avril (ce n'est pas une farce !!)


----------



## alcahest (28 Mars 2005)

D'où te viens cette info ?


----------



## belzebuth (1 Avril 2005)

Google vient d'annoncer que son stockage n'était désormais plus limité!

chaque utilisateur a droit à une infinité (+1) GB de stockage pour ses mails!


vive apple et ses 100MB... payants!












non en fait c'est un poisson, mais c'est quand même 2Go par personne à partir d'aujourd'hui!


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

Y a pas que l'email dans un .Mac ...


----------



## mog (1 Avril 2005)

Vivent les poissons d'avril, surtout!!! 

Non sérieusement, vous y croyez vous? Ca me parait un peu gros, le "stockage illimité +1".
Par contre, et ca c'est du sérieux, on peut envoyer des mails au format Rich: couleurs des polices, gras, italique, surlignée, disposition...


----------



## Yip (1 Avril 2005)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Vivent les poissons d'avril, surtout!!!
> 
> Non sérieusement, vous y croyez vous? Ca me parait un peu gros, le "stockage illimité +1".
> Par contre, et ca c'est du sérieux, on peut envoyer des mails au format Rich: couleurs des polices, gras, italique, surlignée, disposition...



T'as pas bien lu le message jusqu'au bout mog    (edit) ou alors notre démon a édité son message après le tiens, décidément diabolique ce garçon ! 


Bravo pour ce poisson belzebuth, un ch'ti coup de boule pour la peine.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Avril 2005)

J'avais moi aussi zappé la dernière ligne... enfin, 2Go, c'est quand même "pas mal"


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

C'est même très bien et assez.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est même très bien et assez.


lol  Ca me fait rire, tes remarques sont chaque fois très... comment dire... terre à terre  Evidemment que c'est *très* bien et bien assez... 
Ca me fait penser à ta remarque où tu précisais que le surnom que l'on donne à New-York (Big Apple) n'avait rien à voir avec le nom de notre marque préférée... sans blague?   





_ps : il n'y a rien de méchant hein; c'est juste... marrant :rateau:  _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Cette remarque ne concerne que moi et pour Big Apple je l'ai expliqué par après donc tes remarques n'ont aucun intérêts.

Je vais étudier tes remarques par après pour évaluer si elles sont intéressantes, tiens.


----------



## PinkTurtle (1 Avril 2005)

j'aime assez leur compteur qui indique le nombre de Go dont on dispose...

pour ceux qui ont pas Gmail, vous pouvez qd meme allez voir a: Gmail

perso, j'en suis a 1262 Mo ....


----------



## MacMadam (1 Avril 2005)

PinkTurtle a dit:
			
		

> perso, j'en suis a 1262 Mo ....


 Sur base de quoi ils calculent ça ? Moi, j'en suis à 1274 Mo...


----------



## PinkTurtle (1 Avril 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Sur base de quoi ils calculent ça ? Moi, j'en suis à 1274 Mo...



ben j'en suis a 1275 Mo maintenant. J'ai discuté avec un collegue entre temps, il m'a retardé dans mon message ..... Bref, ca doit etre pareil pour tout le monde!


----------



## mog (1 Avril 2005)

Moi j'aime bien le petit shéma explicatif sur la page d'accueil. C'a le mérite d'etre clair...


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Je vais étudier tes remarques par après pour évaluer si elles sont intéressantes, tiens.


Bah... tu l'as mal pris, c'était pas le but...


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2005)

Alors vous, vous êtes très forts ! Vous arrivez sur la page d'accueil d'un site où, pour afficher un compteur, il faut être délogué, et y en a qu'un sur les trois qui pense que c'est le même compteur pour tout le monde


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

1282


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Alors vous, vous êtes très forts ! Vous arrivez sur la page d'accueil d'un site où, pour afficher un compteur, il faut être délogué, et y en a qu'un sur les trois qui pense que c'est le même compteur pour tout le monde


hahaha          :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

Au fait, c'est 1285 megabytes pour tout le monde là, à ce moment précis


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Bah... tu l'as mal pris, c'était pas le but...



C'est bon je vois que tu n'es pas méchant jusqu'au bout donc je ne ferai pas cela, je te libère du fardeau que cela aurait pu être.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Avril 2005)

comabt de nioubes ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Non on en reste là.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Avril 2005)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> C'est bon je vois que tu n'es pas méchant jusqu'au bout donc je ne ferai pas cela, je te libère du fardeau que cela aurait pu être.


ooouuuuuuff, c'était moins une là :rateau: :rose:  



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comabt de nioubes ?


Tu veux participer?


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

dcz_ a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux participer?




Sm y peut pas,c'est pas un nioubes, c'est un superNioubie.....    

oui, Gmail a 2Go , c'est une bonne nuovelle......
il faudrait la meme chose pour de l'hebergement de page web....je sais pas, un Gweb a 2GO.....


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Avril 2005)

Bah Free propose déjà 1 Go, c'est juste dommage qu'on soir limité à 80 Mo par fichier.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2005)

Le problème avec Free est qu'il n'est accessible que par la France ici en Belgique on aimerait la même chose.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Bah Free propose déjà 1 Go, c'est juste dommage qu'on soir limité à 80 Mo par fichier.



je me demandait qui repondrait Free le premier......oui, il y a free mais il m'ont fatigué....
j'arrive toujours pas a avoir de compte 1Go, il me dise que je n'ai dropit qu'au 100Mo , donc voila...
Mais en plus, c'est un truc que Google ferait super bien l'hebergement.....
au lieu de chercher a faire un concurrent a Skype......ou un super navigateur...


----------



## belzebuth (1 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai ça...

mais en pratique ils affichent 2Go sur leur webmail parcequ'il savent que 95% des utilisateurs ne dépassent pas les 30 ou 40MB....


par contre pour le web, ça serait génial, mais ça risquerait de vraiment leur couter des GB... mais il y a de quoi creuser : les pubs seraient automatiques, ne rapporteraient rien au détenteur du site, mais seraient en rapport avec ce qu'il y a dessus...

pas mal l'idée!


----------



## geoffrey (1 Avril 2005)

> combat de nioubes



Meme pas peur supermoquette, que de la gueule que tu me tappes


----------



## reven (1 Avril 2005)

J'ai des invtations pour ceux qui sont interressé.
je viens juste de le remarquer

Envoyer moi votre mail en message privé de pref.

PS : je suis étonner de voir qu'il ya même pas de pub dans les mails   (à surveiller)


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (1 Avril 2005)

Ouaip moi aussi j'en ai encore plein, si y'a qqn d'intéressé... mp


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 1282



1664   :mouais:


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 1664   :mouais:


 :love:


----------



## steinway (2 Avril 2005)

[size=-1]18h16, on en est a 2050 megabytes...[/size]


----------



## alcahest (2 Avril 2005)

Je me permets de relancer ce thread et vous annonce qu'il me reste encore 43 invitations. Et comme une bonne nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule sachez que depuis aujourd'hui la capacité de la boîte Gmail a été étendue à*2 GB *!

Envoyez moi vos demandes par messages privés.


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Avril 2005)

ouais ouais ouais... moi aussi y m'en reste un bon paquet mais bon... ça commence à devenir bien courant là  enfin si qqn a tout de même besoin d'une invit... mp!


----------



## belzebuth (3 Avril 2005)

le rythme est devenu très lent... environ 500ko par jour actuellement...


----------



## Nicky-Rack (6 Avril 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive plus à écouler, il m'ont en encore remis, me revoilà à 50



'jour,
est ce que je pourrais en avoir une autre si vous plait? :rose: je me suis pas inscrit assez vite?  je savais pas qu'il y avait une limite? et du coup :

The link you followed to create a Gmail account has already been used to create an account. Now, its account creating powers are all gone. To create another Gmail account, you'll need a shiny new account creation link. We apologize for the inconvenience. :hein:


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Avril 2005)

MP moi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2005)

Nicky-Rack a dit:
			
		

> 'jour,
> est ce que je pourrais en avoir une autre si vous plait? :rose: je me suis pas inscrit assez vite?  je savais pas qu'il y avait une limite? et du coup :
> 
> The link you followed to create a Gmail account has already been used to create an account. Now, its account creating powers are all gone. To create another Gmail account, you'll need a shiny new account creation link. We apologize for the inconvenience. :hein:


envoie ton email par MP je t'en envoie 5 d'un coup si tu veux, ça fait désordre chez moi


----------



## PinkTurtle (6 Avril 2005)

J'ai 50 invit'. Je sais plus quoi en faire. ALors si vous voulez m'en debarasser, hésitez pas, ca sera une bonne action .

En tout cas, 50 invit' c'est pas marrant je trouve. Avant, on en avait que quelques unes. Fallait pas les utiliser betement, fallait reflechir avant de les utiliser.... ahhh c'etait le bon temps!


----------



## HCl (6 Avril 2005)

Pareil... 2x50 même vu que j'ai 2 comptes.

Rha, gmail c'est vraiment plus ce que c'était !

Donc, à vos MP


----------



## Yakamya (6 Avril 2005)

Voici quelques lien pour avoir des invitations. Chaque personne ayant utiliser l'une d'elle doit copier mon message en enlevant le lien de l'invitation qu'il a utiliser... Ca permetra de s'y retrouver : 

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-6930742425-778840af8a
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-0f071bceb8-5d39d58d4c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-eedef656d3-bd96144fa0
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-b41c031f6b-396517500d
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-0dc32e58da-8e091bbfb5
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-8360d248d6-6fd857445e
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-91f2de37dd-ed9fb4f92a
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-332a4c45d8-cf4919d32c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-caf718cfe3-70e11a0bd5
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-0eb9ac233b-3a15fbf37c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-5de69c3fab-58b9c2b86b
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-d4e1d6c40c-7f796607e3
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-1b58988772-63f0b61c67
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-4f4044f5a6-48eeabfdd1
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-3e97688167-36f0ff9c72
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-334cf645e9-2c6f4710ee
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-f6099ba975-878b6f5e22
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-0e4d0991a4-206e03f10d
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-415f6191d2-863f8707ab
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-8bcdf859e4-6dcd1a8e9c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-60b3c2e173-e7d36d9011
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-64dea86ffc-412fb23a3d
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-2c6cf8ccc1-b6dcd53b81
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-e554928ab2-810910200c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-2696ee3962-a9fb119db8
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-828d7abe19-9081aa74fd
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-221f940091-eafaa79f4f
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-37162d1a37-5b67986925
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-f9a3f1f793-92af7b77e2
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-4f4044f5a6-48eeabfdd1
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-a960cad589-e4a74b18f7
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-e1a39d8276-21938bc390
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-3348362973-6e5bda0e43
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-a5a7c15dd4-0d019dc816
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-e36e7c44c3-429edc687c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-8a6d1bce50-fe84c368f0
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-e52b7cdad8-85b62da61d
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-274e774c1a-67c780959f
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-fba03cd2a4-36a2c3b93f
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-1659445cdb-b87b0b50ec
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-b12d46673d-2d9d95a3de
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-5629efed33-fccc3f55a4
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-ba58fd5e6e-eccaf4f9d7
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-a315822cff-4e4d14758b
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-c987e6eff6-6b16b65d84
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-c4a21817b8-b9feab5dda
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-3917eceb27-b53850d8f4
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-98a3b1f236-b75c8190d6
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-612e10a810-8af0922502
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-c15f62995c-8ba1435cbc
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-2696ee3962-a9fb119db8
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-2c6cf8ccc1-b6dcd53b81


@+


----------



## Yakamya (6 Avril 2005)

Voici quelques lien pour avoir des invitations. Chaque personne ayant utiliser l'une d'elle doit copier mon message en enlevant le lien de l'invitation qu'il a utiliser... Ca permetra de s'y retrouver : 

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-6930742425-778840af8a
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-0f071bceb8-5d39d58d4c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-eedef656d3-bd96144fa0
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-b41c031f6b-396517500d
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-0dc32e58da-8e091bbfb5
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-8360d248d6-6fd857445e
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-91f2de37dd-ed9fb4f92a
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-332a4c45d8-cf4919d32c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-caf718cfe3-70e11a0bd5
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-0eb9ac233b-3a15fbf37c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-5de69c3fab-58b9c2b86b
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-d4e1d6c40c-7f796607e3
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-1b58988772-63f0b61c67
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-4f4044f5a6-48eeabfdd1
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-3e97688167-36f0ff9c72
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-334cf645e9-2c6f4710ee
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-f6099ba975-878b6f5e22
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-0e4d0991a4-206e03f10d
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-415f6191d2-863f8707ab
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-8bcdf859e4-6dcd1a8e9c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-60b3c2e173-e7d36d9011
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-64dea86ffc-412fb23a3d
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-2c6cf8ccc1-b6dcd53b81
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-e554928ab2-810910200c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-2696ee3962-a9fb119db8
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-828d7abe19-9081aa74fd
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-221f940091-eafaa79f4f
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-37162d1a37-5b67986925
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-f9a3f1f793-92af7b77e2
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-4f4044f5a6-48eeabfdd1
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-a960cad589-e4a74b18f7
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-e1a39d8276-21938bc390
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-3348362973-6e5bda0e43
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-a5a7c15dd4-0d019dc816
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-e36e7c44c3-429edc687c
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-8a6d1bce50-fe84c368f0
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-e52b7cdad8-85b62da61d
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-274e774c1a-67c780959f
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-fba03cd2a4-36a2c3b93f
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-1659445cdb-b87b0b50ec
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-b12d46673d-2d9d95a3de
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-5629efed33-fccc3f55a4
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-ba58fd5e6e-eccaf4f9d7
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-a315822cff-4e4d14758b
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-c987e6eff6-6b16b65d84
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-c4a21817b8-b9feab5dda
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-3917eceb27-b53850d8f4
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-98a3b1f236-b75c8190d6
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-612e10a810-8af0922502
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-c15f62995c-8ba1435cbc
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-2696ee3962-a9fb119db8
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-5adc916b76-2c6cf8ccc1-b6dcd53b81


@+


----------



## Yakamya (6 Avril 2005)

alcahest a dit:
			
		

> D'où te viens cette info ?


 De SVM


----------



## kathy h (6 Avril 2005)

il y a une autre solution si vous voulez une invitation : il m'en reste 47 à envoyer, suffit de me la demander     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2005)

Merci
c0r@skynet.be


----------



## kathy h (7 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> c0r@skynet.be



Invitation envoyée mais pas encore acceptée!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (7 Avril 2005)

Moi aussi j'ai des invitations. Envoyez-moi un courriel si vous êtes intéressés.
cheepnisaroma@gmail.com


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> c0r@skynet.be


je t'en ai envoyé 10


----------



## kathy h (7 Avril 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> je t'en ai envoyé 10



je comprends mieux pourquoi il n'a pas accepté la mienne, il n'en voulait peut-être qu'une seule


----------



## Trillot (7 Avril 2005)

Comment ça se fait que DCZ qui a écrit 5 message dans ce fil, en soit toujours à 623 messages?

!!!J'angoisse!!!
:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## Hamster de combat (8 Avril 2005)

:mouais:

Soit y a un problème dans ta question, soit tu crois que le compteur marqué sous le pseudo indique le numéro du messge du posteur alors qu'ils indique le nombre total de messages à l'heure actuelle.


----------



## alcahest (10 Avril 2005)

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-c14ed3a4a2-c168742450


----------



## alcahest (23 Avril 2005)

http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-a00a442bf7-bde5c17308
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-896adabb44-f962b86243
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-7e9f553438-dbcede403a
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-03ff5a0e01-18abe2a290
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-9eafe40a2f-caa07ae033
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-230219578f-7203661e5b
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-cdebc2cfd6-29bd122fac
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-9489338a9d-7386754338
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-862a12239d-3b341fc696
http://gmail.google.com/gmail/a-9467a4dc33-67ec3fd455-a41cb507a8


----------



## Yakamya (23 Avril 2005)

raa non ils m'en ont encore refiler 50 :'(


----------



## stedi (17 Mai 2005)

Moi je doute que mon compte gmail est une capacité de 1giga. 
J'ai reçu un mail de leur part pour me dire que j'arrive au bout et que je dois faire de la place. J'ai maintenant supprimer tout. 
Bref, pour arriver à 1giga il faut déjà beaucoup de mails ....


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Juin 2005)

Eh oui j'ai enfin une adresse Gmail pratique? non? qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## macboy (2 Juin 2005)

pratique d'avoir 2 giga
mais je la trouve un peu longue à la réception..
mardi elle a enfin affiché 2 messages postés le lundi par un correspondant...
alors je me pose de question quand à la rapidité.. mais sinon dans l'ensemble ça me convient


----------



## Original-VLM (2 Juin 2005)

Elles sont Imapables les Adresses GMail?


----------



## iDiot (2 Juin 2005)

J'en pense que du bien pour le moment, surtout que Gmail n'a pas fait le même coup que Hotmail.com, qui exige un compte payant premium pour pouvoir profiter de son adresse avec une messagerie (entourage, thunderbird et mail...). 

Sinon, les 2Go sont super pratique effectivement, plus besoin de supprimer les msg, et on peut toujours les retrouver dans les archives au cas ou 

Bref, on peut dire merci a gogole pour ce grand service  

PS: j'ai des invits à la pelle pour ceux qui veule


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> pratique d'avoir 2 giga
> mais je la trouve un peu longue à la réception..
> mardi elle a enfin affiché 2 messages postés le lundi par un correspondant...
> alors je me pose de question quand à la rapidité.. mais sinon dans l'ensemble ça me convient


ça n'est pas forcément imputable à gmail. N'importe quel point de le chaine d'envoi/réception peu avoir provoqué le retard. Je n'ai rien remarqué de particulier de ce côté-là depuis un an d'utilisation.


Et ça n'est pas "imapable", c'est "popable", tout sécurisé en ssl. (en même temps, "imaper" 2Go, ça prendrait pas mal de temps...).


----------



## MacMadam (2 Juin 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui j'ai enfin une adresse Gmail pratique? non? qu'en pensez vous?



:love::love::love: Simple, clair, efficace, paramétrable, gratuit, rapide, 2Go, non MSN... Que demande le peuple ? Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que cela soit toujours en beta. N'est-ce pas un peu trop beau pour être vrai ?


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui j'ai enfin une adresse Gmail pratique? non? qu'en pensez vous?



Chuis super content pour toi


----------



## jojoleretour (2 Juin 2005)

merci


----------



## MrStone (2 Juin 2005)

A ton service


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Chuis super content pour toi


 Pas mieux 






PS Original-VLM : t'as pas une signature plus grosse ?


----------



## Grug (2 Juin 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui j'ai enfin une adresse Gmail pratique? non? qu'en pensez vous?


 ben...
heu...

rien.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (2 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben...
> heu...
> rien.



Pas mieux


----------



## Apca (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Pas mieux


J'ai mieux !  


Ah non...


----------



## Bassman (2 Juin 2005)

Mouais 2Go de mail... j'hesite entre ca sert qu'aux nostalgiques qui gardent tous leur mail depuis 1830 classé religieusement par dates/expediteurs ou qu'aux bordelique incappable de faire un peu de menage de temps en temps


----------



## PinkTurtle (2 Juin 2005)

Ce serait meme trop beau pour durer ce petit service....
j'espère qu'ils vont pas le bombarder de pubs, le rendre payant ou autres..... parce que pour l'instant c'est nickel!

ah si, j'ai un truc que je trouve pas bien: des correspondants m'ont deja dis que mes messages avaient atterris ds leur indésirable. trop de zele de leur anti spam.... du coup, les courriers pour répondre a des offres d'emploi, je les envoie pas avec cette boite, au cas ou, mais avec une adresse laposte.
je sais pas ce que vous en pensez....


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Vu le nombre d'adresse mail différente que j'ai, 6 au totales (celle de mon FAI, celle de ma fac, celle d'Apple, celle de laposte, celle de mon compte msn et pour finir ma première adresse mail crée il y à 5 ans au moment de mes début sur internet), j'ai largement de quoi faire face au spam et niveau capacité de stockage, il reste de la marge.

Des invitations dîtes vous, vous m'en mettrez une 

Ben oui, une adresse Gmail, cela ne se refuse pas :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

au dela des 2Go, ce qui eszt interessant c'est le fait, de pouvoir recevoir des messages de 10Mo
meme si Yahoo le fait....mais le systeme Pop de chez Gmail est bien plus simple que celui de chez Yahoo chez qui beaucoup ont eu des problemes....

voila...et tout ca pour 0¤

de plus, de nombreux widget te permettent de voir le nombre de messages recu sur ta boite...
du coup, je n'ouvre entourage que pour relever ces mails et en envoyer...
(mes autres boites sont de vrai poubelles...)

un bon choix je trouve....










ps: tu peux meme suivre ton compte par fil RSS:

https://gmail.google.com/gmail/feed/atom

rajouter feed: devant pour l'utiliser dans Safari....


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2005)

Ah bah deja le fait d'avoir et de lancer entourage c'est une faute de gout.


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah deja le fait d'avoir et de lancer entourage c'est une faute de gout.



ça, ça ce discute.....


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Un post à 1h15 du matin et déjà quatre invitations  

Merci :love:


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juin 2005)

Comment se fait-il qu'il y est des gens qui n'ont pas encore eut d'invit' alors que l'offre est très largement superieur à la demande...



			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben...
> heu...
> 
> rien.


ça t'arrive de penser ??



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mouais 2Go de mail... j'hesite entre ca sert qu'aux nostalgiques qui gardent tous leur mail depuis 1830 classé religieusement par dates/expediteurs ou qu'aux bordelique incappable de faire un peu de menage de temps en temps


va t'raser !!

non sans blaque GMail est super surtout pour l'interface qui est très bien, plutôt bien foutue, et pas lourde du tout à charger : contrareent à LaPoste, HotMail, Yahoo, caramail, free, voila, mail.be, zzn, netscape mail, freesurf, netcourrier, nexlink.ch, lavache, ifrance, skymail, orange et wanadoo* : c'est tout ceux que j'ai tester, et j'ai garder GMail !! (si il n'y avait pas GMail, ça aurait était Mail.be ou lavache ou free...)

si vous connaissez d'autre service d'email gratuit que je peut tester, dites le moi...


----------



## Bassman (3 Juin 2005)

Dingue comme on a le droit de pas etre d'accord...


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dingue comme on a le droit de pas etre d'accord...



il y a peut etre un maniere plus aprécié qu'une autre d'etre pas d'accord....
les remarques contructives sont toujours apréciées, meme au bar....


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Juin 2005)

mais on a le droit de ne pas être d'accord, tu as le droit d'avoir tord  

non je plaisante, je respecte ton avis autant que n'importe quel autre avis !

par contre les 2Go c'est bien aussi pour stocker des fichiers (moi j'ai des photos et des petits film sur mon compte).
Il faut les mettre en piece jointe et enregistrer ou envoyé le mail à une autre adresse puis ensuite on a le mail avec la pièce jointe qu'on peut télécharger !


----------



## I-Tof (4 Juin 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'ai 50 Gmail(s) à donner,

                             Vous en voulez une ?

Alors un petit mail sympa à nestor.le.pingouin@gmail.com en précisant que vous êtes du Forum MacG et vous serez servis.

A +


----------



## benjamin (4 Juin 2005)

Ne laisse pas ton adresse email en clair sur les forums comme ça (ou alors remplace le @ par autre chose), les moteurs de spam risquent de la récupérer, et c'en sera fini de la tranquillié pour ton adresse Gmail.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2005)

Hum fais une recherche avec gmail comme mot clé, tu verras qu'on est tellement à en avoir trop


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Hum fais une recherche avec gmail comme mot clé, tu verras qu'on est tellement à en avoir trop


 Je crois même que tout le monde en a 50 depuis un certain temps...


----------



## I-Tof (3 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Je crois même que tout le monde en a 50 depuis un certain temps...



Salut, 

    Malheureusement non, car je viens de recevoir quelques demandes. Donc s'il y a encore d'autres qui sont intéressés, faites moi signe.



a+


----------



## golf (3 Juillet 2005)

Y a des soldes


----------



## Finn_Atlas (3 Juillet 2005)

Nestor.le.pingouin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Malheureusement non, car je viens de recevoir quelques demandes.




Et pourtant si :rateau: On fusionne avec les anciens sujets. 
La fonction recherche fonctionne également.
Quand aux conseils de Benjamin, tant pis pour toi si tu n'y pretes aucune attention.


----------



## jean-lou (3 Août 2005)

Je venais proposer mes belles invitations Gmail, mais apparement, il y'en a bien trop donc bon, c'est pas grave, l'intention qui compte, lol. J'en ai 47 comme tout le monde, si y'en a qui en veule. 
JEanlOu


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2005)

Kinenveu? :rateau:


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Août 2005)

Bah ouais moi aussi je ne sais plus quoi en faire de ces invits, tout le monde en a beaucoup trop... enfin si qqn en a tjrs besoin, j'ai du stock...


----------



## iota (3 Août 2005)

Salut.

J'en ai 50 à donner...
De toute façon... mon compteur d'invitation est réinitialisé à 50 tout les jours...
Je suis pas pret d'en voir le bout 

@+
iota


----------



## saturnin (24 Août 2005)

Salut!!

Si jamais quelqu'un aurait une invitation en trop je veux bien!! (enfin allez pas vous embeter non plus à en trouver pour moi!)
Enfin voilà si quelqu'un peut bin c'est très sympa!


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

file ton adresse email par MP


----------



## saturnin (24 Août 2005)

Merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## sylko (24 Août 2005)

Pour obtenir une invitation GMail.

Ici et ici!


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour obtenir une invitation GMail.
> 
> Ici et ici!




Et pour s'en débarrasser?  

Blagues a part si y'en a qu'en veulent j'en ai des wagons. Donc contactez moi par MP


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour obtenir une invitation GMail.
> 
> Ici et ici!


 



Et hop, une brouette de 91


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et pour s'en débarrasser?


Ben sur le deuxième lien c'est rapide, je vienx d'en envoyer 4 paquets de 50 (ou peut-être de 41 seulement parce qu'il me dit qu'il me reste 9 invits à filer à chaque fois)


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

et moi je viens de t'en envoyer 50


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et moi je viens de t'en envoyer 50


 Effet boomerang, j'avais oublié un compte


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

faut pas moins de deux écrans pour tous les popup msn


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> faut pas moins de deux écrans pour tous les popup msn


 Hé hé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Moi par contre j'ai pas reçu les tiennes, t'as du les envoyer à une mauvaise adresse


----------



## supermoquette (24 Août 2005)

non non j'ai rien envoyé moi


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non non j'ai rien envoyé moi


 Ben c'est pas grave, elles sont revenues quand-même


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben sur le deuxième lien c'est rapide, je vienx d'en envoyer 4 paquets de 50 (ou peut-être de 41 seulement parce qu'il me dit qu'il me reste 9 invits à filer à chaque fois)



Ouais sauf que si j'en donne a ce site, ils auront mon adresse gmail qui pour l'instant est vierge de spams et je ne sais pas ce qu'ils vont en faire... Bon d'accord y a un filtre antispam sur gmail mais ca me plais pas trop de divulguer a des sites dont j'ignore la finalité une adresse propre....


----------



## Dark Templar (24 Août 2005)

Ah  moi mon adresse gmail me sert justement pour mes inscriptions sur des sites web.
Mais dans ce cas tu envoie tes cinquante à supermoquette [at] hotmail [dot] com, elles seront pas perdues


----------



## jpmiss (24 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ah  moi mon adresse gmail me sert justement pour mes inscriptions sur des sites web.



Moi c'est mon adresse yahoo   


			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans ce cas tu envoie tes cinquante à supermoquette [at] hotmail [dot] com, elles seront pas perdues



Bonne idée


----------



## lewax (24 Août 2005)

J'ai aussi des invites gmail si jamais mais je pense que tout le monde en a non???

Enfin, si jamais, un ptit MP...


----------



## Seiken (25 Août 2005)

Même chose.


----------



## supermoquette (25 Août 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Mais dans ce cas tu envoie tes cinquante à supermoquette [at] hotmail [dot] com, elles seront pas perdues


Tsssssss supermoquetteATgmailDOTcom tu veux dire ?


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Août 2005)

Non, celle-là ouvre pas de fenêtres MSN


----------



## Lamouette (25 Septembre 2005)

J'aimerais bien obtenir une chtite invit... mais au risque de paraître neuneu, ça veut dire quoi MP ?


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				Lamouette a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi MP ?


Message Privé 
Si tu m'en envoies un (tu cliques sur mon pseudo puis envoyer un message privé à iota) avec ton adresse mail, je te donne une invitation sur GMail.

@+
iota


----------



## jean-lou (25 Septembre 2005)

héhé, il va en avoir beaucoup d'invitation, je viens de lui faire l'offre en privé justement  

JEanlOu


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2005)

Ah oui tiens m'en faut pour le boulot, mon cheuf il veut qu'on se mette sur gtalk  
(Oui oui je sais MP )


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tiens m'en faut pour le boulot, mon cheuf il veut qu'on se mette sur gtalk
> (Oui oui je sais MP )


M'en reste 99... Si ça peut te servir 

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (25 Septembre 2005)

j'en ai 100


----------



## jean-lou (25 Septembre 2005)

à nous trois 299 donc y'en aura pour tout le monde   

Même pour des PC User   

JEanlOu


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2005)

Gtalk :hein:
ca marche que sur pc pour le moment, non ?


----------



## Spyro (25 Septembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Gtalk :hein:
> ca marche que sur pc pour le moment, non ?


Ben en fait ça marche que sous windows... pour l'audio.
Mais sinon il suffit d'avoir un client jabber.


----------



## iota (25 Septembre 2005)

D'après MacBidouille, l'audio marche également avec iChat.

@+
iota


----------



## Lamouette (25 Septembre 2005)

Merci pour l'invitation ! Merci beaucoup...


----------



## Le_iPodeur (26 Septembre 2005)

j'ai 199 invitations pour Gmail (ben oui, une pour créer un autre compte gmail sur lequel j'ai 100 autres invitation, pas con le mec )


----------



## PinkTurtle (26 Septembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 199 invitations pour Gmail (ben oui, une pour créer un autre compte gmail sur lequel j'ai 100 autres invitation, pas con le mec )


Et demain, t'en auras encore 100 ....


----------



## Virpeen (30 Septembre 2005)

Salut !

Quelqu'un aurait-il encore une invit' d'inscription à Gmail :rose: ?
Au cas où... ça m'intéresserait bien... :rose: 

Merci !


----------



## supermoquette (30 Septembre 2005)

envoie moi tom email par MP


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Septembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> j'ai 199 invitations pour Gmail (ben oui, une pour créer un autre compte gmail sur lequel j'ai 100 autres invitation, pas con le mec )




Et ... Et ... Et ... Et la terre entière est engloutie sous les invitations Gmail !


----------



## Lived Eht (14 Octobre 2005)

Pouvez-vous m'envoyer une invitation svp?

Merci


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Octobre 2005)

envoie moi un MP avec ton mail 
je t'enverrais une invit'...


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Octobre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> envoie moi un MP avec ton mail
> je t'enverrais une invit'...




j'avais 50 invitations, je me suis envoye ces 50 invitations, donc j'ai possédé 50*100=500 invitations et puis j'ai envoye ces 500 invitations encore a moi, donc maintenant j'ai 500*100=50000, et depuis ce jour, je passe mon temps a m'envoyer des invitations pour m'enrichir (j'ai des actions google) et avoir encore plus d'invitation et je compte monter une societe car je n'ai pas assez de temps pour me créer des invitations...


----------



## le_magi61 (17 Octobre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> j'avais 50 invitations, je me suis envoye ces 50 invitations, donc j'ai possédé 50*100=500 invitations et puis j'ai envoye ces 500 invitations encore a moi, donc maintenant j'ai 500*100=50000, et depuis ce jour, je passe mon temps a m'envoyer des invitations pour m'enrichir (j'ai des actions google) et avoir encore plus d'invitation et je compte monter une societe car je n'ai pas assez de temps pour me créer des invitations...



Toi, tu as un grand besoin de vacances


----------



## tornade13 (26 Octobre 2005)

Salut a tous

Si c'est encore d'actualit&#233;, et si un parrain voudrais bien m'offrir une adresse Gmail je lui en serait reconnaissant  

Cordialement


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Octobre 2005)

Envoie moi ton adresse mail par MP


----------



## tornade13 (26 Octobre 2005)

Mille merci GlobalCut


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Octobre 2005)

Enjoy


----------



## Yakamya (3 Novembre 2005)

c'est desperant il y a trop d'invitations 
J'adore Carlos


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Novembre 2005)

:mouais: si c'est subliminal comme message je suis plus &#233;tanche :mouais:


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Novembre 2005)

J'ai rien compris  :mouais:


----------



## Yakamya (4 Novembre 2005)

mais non ce n'est pas subliminal  

je disait : 
1- Il y a telement d'invitation Gmail que je ne vois plus l'interret pour google de conserver ce service reservé

2- j'adore l'avatar de globalcut : il est sstylé carlos

Enfin il y a peut etre un message subliminal mais je ne l'ai pas encore découvert alors :mouais:


----------



## blasterz (15 Novembre 2005)

Si quelqu'un avait une invitation pour moi ce serait cool !

Merci d'avance,


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Novembre 2005)

Salut, 
envoie moi un MP avec ton mail


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Novembre 2005)

Pour info il me reste 90 invitation !!!!!!


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (17 Novembre 2005)

jojoleretour a dit:
			
		

> Pour info il me reste 90 invitation !!!!!!


'men reste un bon paquet aussi...


----------



## Fonkadenick (22 Novembre 2005)

Salut,

S'il reste des invitations, j'en veux bien une aussi

Merci


----------



## iota (22 Novembre 2005)

Salut.



			
				Fonkadenick a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> S'il reste des invitations, j'en veux bien une aussi
> 
> Merci


Donnes moi ton adresse e-mail par message privé que je puisse t'envoyer une invitation.

@+
iota


----------



## xaben (22 Novembre 2005)

J'ai aussi quelques adresses en trop si ça peut dépanner ... le mp ;-)


----------



## Le_iPodeur (22 Novembre 2005)

pareil, n'hésitez pas à m'nvoyer un MP il m'en reste des centaines
d'ailleurs je me demande toujours à quoi ça sert de continuer à verouillier les inscrptions ?


----------



## le_magi61 (22 Novembre 2005)

pour que ceux qui ne connaissent personne n'en ai pas?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (22 Novembre 2005)

ouais, mais ça serait pas gentil de la part de Google et si il y a un truc évident c'est qu'ils essayent de se rendre populaires par tous les moyens possibles pour éviter de se retrouver dans la même position que M$&#8230;


----------



## iota (22 Novembre 2005)

Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs je me demande toujours à quoi ça sert de continuer à verouillier les inscrptions ?


J'ai lu un truc la dessus, voila en gros ce que ça dit.
Ca déresponsabilise complètement Google, comme-ça si le service plante ou devient inaccessible ou si des mails sont perdus, Google peut sortir la carte : "C'est une beta, vous utilisez le service à vos risques et péril".

@+
iota


----------



## jaya04 (3 Décembre 2005)

je veux bien une invitation s'il en reste une à quelqu'un
merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Tu t'inscrit juste pour ça ?


----------



## Le_iPodeur (3 Décembre 2005)

c'est pas bien de faire ça, mais envoie moi un MP avec ton email et je t'enverrais quand même une invite


----------



## jaya04 (3 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'inscrit juste pour ça ?




si pour toi aligner ce genre de commentaire augmente ta légitimité par le nombre de message mis en ligne, ce n'est pas mon choix. Je sais lire et cela me suffit. C'est à peu près comme si je te disais : "tiens, tu ne t'es inscrit que cette année ?".
Tout aussi inutile !


----------



## iota (3 Décembre 2005)

Salut.

Envoies moi un message privé avec ton adresse email pour que je te fournisse une invitation.

@+
iota


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2005)

moi j'en donne plus car ce sujet est constellé d'offre que personne ne daigne lire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

jaya04 a dit:
			
		

> si pour toi aligner ce genre de commentaire augmente ta légitimité par le nombre de message mis en ligne, ce n'est pas mon choix. Je sais lire et cela me suffit. C'est à peu près comme si je te disais : "tiens, tu ne t'es inscrit que cette année ?".
> Tout aussi inutile !




Méfie toi, il pourrait t'arriver des choses rouges   :modo:


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2005)

jaya04 a dit:
			
		

> si pour toi aligner ce genre de commentaire augmente ta légitimité par le nombre de message mis en ligne, ce n'est pas mon choix. Je sais lire et cela me suffit. C'est à peu près comme si je te disais : "tiens, tu ne t'es inscrit que cette année ?".
> Tout aussi inutile !


si pour toi le smiley associé à sa phrase ne suffit pas, tu peux dors et déjà demander l'extrême onction...


----------



## tornade13 (3 Décembre 2005)

Salut

Et si après avoir distribué un nombre conséquent d'adresse mail Google se mettait a faire payer se service un peu comme Apple l'a fait avec .mac

Je me sers plus d'adresse de FAI trop contraignant en cas de rupture de contrat mais je me méfie du tout gratuit maintenant.

Spymac a fait un peu la même chose une adresse .spymac gratuite (que j'ai utiliser pas mal de temps)mais en cas de non service pendant un certains temps spymac se réservait le droit d'effacer cette adresse de ses serveurs.

Heureusement la poste ça marche bien.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Décembre 2005)

moi j'ai surtout peur que quand gmail aura un nombre conséquent de clients ça devienne aussi lourd qu'hotmail


----------



## Le_iPodeur (3 Décembre 2005)

avec tous les messages du style "Hotmail ferrme, vous dever sauvegardé vtre conte en envoyan vottre adresse et mot de pass a l'adresse suivente : lateamduHHJF7@hotmail.fr "


----------



## darthfloflo (3 Décembre 2005)

jaya04 a dit:
			
		

> si pour toi aligner ce genre de commentaire augmente ta légitimité par le nombre de message mis en ligne, ce n'est pas mon choix. Je sais lire et cela me suffit. C'est à peu près comme si je te disais : "tiens, tu ne t'es inscrit que cette année ?".
> Tout aussi inutile !


 
on pourrait faire un sondage :
jaya04 :
- est susceptible ?
- n'a pas bcp d'humour ?
- ne siat pas lire les smiley ?
- ne s'est inscrit que pour "ça" ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

Et encore je vous raconte pas le MP qu'il (ou elle  ) m'a envoyé


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Décembre 2005)

Allez, balance, on est entre nous


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Allez, balance, on est entre nous


En fait je l'ai supprimé, donc je pourrait pas le copier coller, mais ça donnait un truc du genre  "Tu perd ton temps, tes message tu peux de les garder, ça relève pas ton niveau..." 
Dit jaya04, tu pourrait le copier coller ton MP ?   il est dans ton dossier éléments envoyés


----------



## tedy (3 Décembre 2005)

Bonne ambiance  

ça me rappel ma soirée hier dans un pub (en irlande) ou un mec discutait avec le videur et d'un coup le videur l'a attrapé et l'à littéralement éjecté...
Le pauvre à traversé la rue d'un trait pour aller finir sa course dans une voiture qui était garé là  

Bon pour les invits vous pouvez compter sur moi également  
Mais vous inscrivez pas juste pour avoir une invite... j'en donnerai pas   
Car oui la date d'inscription et le nombre de messages en disent long   

Tedy


----------



## jaya04 (3 Décembre 2005)

un message pour ne rien dire (hein chalub) :

je vais aller manger et je te réponds avezc le MP collé.


----------



## jaya04 (3 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Méfie toi, il pourrait t'arriver des choses rouges   :modo:




Chalub voici le MP que je t'ai envoyé
je tremble !!!

c'est grâce à ce genre de commentaires inutiles que les ascenceurs sont si longs avant de trouver une réponse dans les topics.
Donc avant de menacer avec ton nez rouge vise un peu l'autocritique, cela fera du bien à tout le monde.


----------



## darthfloflo (3 Décembre 2005)

jaya04 a dit:
			
		

> Chalub voici le MP que je t'ai envoyé
> je tremble !!!
> 
> c'est grâce à ce genre de commentaires inutiles que les ascenceurs sont si longs avant de trouver une réponse dans les topics.
> Donc avant de menacer avec ton nez rouge vise un peu l'autocritique, cela fera du bien à tout le monde.


 
c'est pas Chalub, c'est Cha*r*lub...

la lettre manquante, c'est pour diminuer la taille des "ascenseurs" dans les topics ?   

( et c'est pas une erreur de frappe, tu as fait idem au post supérieur  )

... tiens, moi aussi j'ai posté pour rien et rallongé inutilement la longueur de ce topic, augmentant la difficulté de trouver rapidement une invite pour Gmail...  ... je suis confus, jaya04


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Décembre 2005)

C'est la fete par ici dites donc


----------



## darthfloflo (5 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> C'est la fete par ici dites donc



Attention tu es toi aussi comme nous tous coupable de rallonger les topics en postant pour ne rien apporter de nouveau ou de constructif, génant ceux qui cherchent une adresse g_mai... euh, ...des informations   

Heureusement que jaya04 n'est pas modo, pcq sinon il n'y aurait plus bcp de messages sur les forums, si on enlève l'ensemble de ceux ne contenant pas une réponse vitale


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

Ceci dit, il me reste des invites


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Décembre 2005)

moi aussi, 100 je crois


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

pareil :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2005)

Yes, moi aussi  100, pas une de plus ni une de moins


----------



## jojoleretour (5 Décembre 2005)

il m'en reste 99 invitations


----------



## alnix (5 Décembre 2005)

idem


----------



## Mage-Li (5 Décembre 2005)

LoL pour avoir 100 invit vous avez du créer 50 adresse... 
Il y a n'a qui sont courageux


----------



## grandcru (5 Décembre 2005)

En avoir une svp si cela est possible et ne vous dérange pas


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

Envoie un Message Privé avec ton adresse e-mail 


(1 seule adresse suffie pour en avoir 100)


----------



## grandcru (5 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Envoie un Message Privé avec ton adresse e-mail
> 
> 
> (1 seule adresse suffie pour en avoir 100)



a qui ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

Bah a moi si tu veux, j'en ai encore 100 :sleep:


----------



## grandcru (5 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah a moi si tu veux, j'en ai encore 100 :sleep:



c'est fait... me permet-tu de te bouller vert


----------



## grandcru (5 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah a moi si tu veux, j'en ai encore 100 :sleep:



tout va bien et bien reçu merci..... mais bizzare ???  un mail de metic en meme temps, je ne suis pas inscrit


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2005)

grandcru a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait... me permet-tu de te bouller vert


:rose: Venant de Bordeaux j'aurais préféré rouge mais bon... :love:


----------



## jojoleretour (6 Décembre 2005)

mageli a dit:
			
		

> LoL pour avoir 100 invit vous avez du créer 50 adresse...
> Il y a n'a qui sont courageux


 
pas du tout une seule adresse suffit, on voit que tu n'y connais rien


----------



## Calvinico (6 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

je cherche une invit' gmail si qqun peut m'en donner une ça serait sympa, mon email : calvinimail @ yahoo.fr

merci les gens !

cal.


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Décembre 2005)

c'est fait


----------



## alcahest (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon j'ai une centaine d'invitations Gmail alors pour ceux que ça intéresse n'hésitez pas


----------



## Dendrimere (13 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> j'avais 50 invitations, je me suis envoye ces 50 invitations, donc j'ai possédé 50*100=500 invitations et puis j'ai envoye ces 500 invitations encore a moi, donc maintenant j'ai 500*100=50000, et depuis ce jour, je passe mon temps a m'envoyer des invitations pour m'enrichir (j'ai des actions google) et avoir encore plus d'invitation et je compte monter une societe car je n'ai pas assez de temps pour me créer des invitations...



quasiment deux mois ont passé, j'ai maintenant 2 employés à plein temps  et un nombre plus très raisonnable d'adresses @gmail !


----------



## Burzum (13 Décembre 2005)

Il me reste des invitations. Me contacter.


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Décembre 2005)

un bon fil a flood, pour suuuuuuuuuuuuur......!

+100....


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Décembre 2005)

Je te reconnais bien là


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Décembre 2005)

toujours des invit' en stock


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je te reconnais bien là



héhé....


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Décembre 2005)

Il me reste aussi pas mal d'invit... si ça peut servir à quelqu'un... !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste aussi pas mal d'invit... si ça peut servir à quelqu'un... !



pareil....


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Décembre 2005)

il m'en reste 99 






​


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> il m'en reste 99



et moi 100....


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Décembre 2005)

Je vais bientôt en avoir 100


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

Pareil,100, mais moi je les distribue pas :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Décembre 2005)

egoiste va


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais bientôt en avoir 100



ha, c'est bien....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

C'est surtout que je déteste les notifications gmail team


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout que je déteste les notifications gmail team



oui, c'est vrai...


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2005)

non c'est faux !


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> non c'est faux !



bon, tant pis.....


----------



## TheraBylerm (16 Décembre 2005)

Arf... il m'en reste encore 99 à flooder... heu, filer


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> non c'est faux !


Si, c'est vrai (avec l'accent de la pub  )


----------



## GlobalCut (16 Décembre 2005)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Arf... il m'en reste encore 99 à flooder... heu, filer


Moi plus que 98 :afraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Décembre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Moi plus que 98 :afraid:




M****.... toujours 100....


----------



## supermoquette (16 Décembre 2005)

200 et je les garde


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> Si, c'est vrai (avec l'accent de la pub  )



non, c'est faux !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est faux !


Si, c'est vrai (avec l'accent de la pub  )


----------



## Dendrimere (16 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 200 et je les garde




petite b....


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> petite b....


ça sent le fake


----------



## Le_iPodeur (16 Décembre 2005)

moi je sens rien 
mais sinon j'utilise surtout Gmail pour échanger avec ma ***Team Lycée*** des gros fichiers avec GDisk

et par conséquent mes invites servent à créer ces comptes


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Décembre 2005)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> ça sent le fake



ça n'en a pas que l'odeur...


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour, 

j'utilise GMail depuis pas mal de temps, et j'ai récemment découvert xasamail, et 30Gigs, que j'aimerai bien tester pour comparer, mais c'est aussi sur invitation...



Est-ce que quelqu'un qui à des invit pour l'un ou l'autre (ou les 2) pourrai m'en envoyer à truk2oof[_at_]gmail[_dot_]com


merci !


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> j'utilise GMail depuis pas mal de temps (juin 2004), et j'ai récemment découvert xasamail, et 30Gigs, que j'aimerai bien tester pour comparer, mais c'est aussi sur invitation...
> 
> ...




Tu sais, y a un truc de ouf sur MacG, la recherche !!!  :rateau:


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Décembre 2005)

C'est moi qui ai créer le thread dont tu parle... mais c'est pour Gmail, moi je voudrais des invit' pour xasamail et 30Gigs, justement pour les comparer à Gmail


----------



## macmarco (30 Décembre 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai créer le thread dont tu parle... mais c'est pour Gmail, moi je voudrais des invit' pour xasamail et 30Gigs, justement pour les comparer à Gmail



Justement, pourquoi pas à la suite ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Justement, pourquoi pas à la suite ?


Vas-y Marco, pourris-le bordel!!


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Décembre 2005)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Justement, pourquoi pas à la suite ?


voilà voilà ...


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Décembre 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vas-y Marco, pourris-le bordel!!


nan mais oh


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> C'est moi qui ai créer le thread dont tu parle...




J'ai fusionné les deux discussions.
On continue à la suite


----------



## Simon T. (3 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

J'espère que je poste au bon endroit. J'aimerais bien avoir une adresse chez google, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'envoyer une invitation GMAIL?

Alors mon adresse c'est: simon.tinguely (AT) epfl (POINT) ch

Merci beaucoup 

Simon


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (3 Janvier 2006)

Simon T. a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'espère que je poste au bon endroit. J'aimerais bien avoir une adresse chez google, est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'envoyer une invitation GMAIL?
> 
> ...


c'est fait


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Janvier 2006)

et personne n'a d'invitations pour xasamail.com et 30Gigs.com ??


P.S.: j'ai aussi, comme tout le monde, 100 invit' Gmail à distribuer.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

30Gigs t'a cas t'inscrire babache   

http://www.xasamail.com/cgi-bin/signup.cgi/francais

C'est super foireux comme serice mail parcontre.... regarde les articles que trouve google....
http://www.01net.com/article/276363.html


----------



## p4bl0 (3 Janvier 2006)

Charlub a dit:
			
		

> 30Gigs t'a cas t'inscrire babache
> 
> http://www.xasamail.com/cgi-bin/signup.cgi/francais
> 
> ...




quand je suis aller sur 30Gigs l'autre jour, il disait que pour l'instant les inscription était close et ne se faisait que sur invitation... 


le lien pour xasamail ne marche pas (500 internal server error), c'est juste en ce moment ou c'est tout le temps ?


merci en tout cas 

================ EDIT : ==================

30Gigs : plein de bug, interface moisi par contre le point positif, c'est le support du glissé-déposé, pour mettre les mail dans la corbeille par exemple (et il y a un champs pour envoyer des invit', donc j'ai pas rêver  )

pas encore pu tester xasamail... le lien ne marche toujours pas...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2006)

Normal, xasamail c'est hyper foireux, tu reçoit un mail sur 2


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Janvier 2006)

Euh... 
J'arrive peut-être après la bataille, mais j'ai cruellement besoin d'un compte Gmail en ce moment...
Alors je me demandais si quelqu'un avait encore des invitations ou bien...
merci d'avance
sinon merci quand même.


----------



## pooky31 (31 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Euh...
> J'arrive peut-être après la bataille, mais j'ai cruellement besoin d'un compte Gmail en ce moment...
> Alors je me demandais si quelqu'un avait encore des invitations ou bien...
> merci d'avance
> sinon merci quand même.



Envoyez moi votre adrese en MP, j'ai encore 99 invitations à donner ;-)


----------



## Goulven (31 Janvier 2006)

pooky31 a dit:
			
		

> Envoyez moi votre adrese en MP, j'ai encore 99 invitations à donner ;-)


Pareil... 100 invitations en stock...


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Janvier 2006)

ok, c'est parti
super les mecs, merci!


----------



## TheraBylerm (31 Janvier 2006)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Pareil... 100 invitations en stock...



Pareil...


----------

